# Habanero Cheddar



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2011)

I just picked up some Cabot Habanero Cheddar Cheese. It lists Jalapeno peppers as the 3rd of six ingredients and habaneros as the 5th of the six ingredients.

It's got a full-on, back-of-the-throat heat to it as kind of an after taste.

The cheddar flavor is immediate and rich.

OMG, I just learned NOT to cough after eating a piece of it.

Straight up the nose and seriously hot. My eyes are watering now.

I rate this cheese a 10/10. 

My deep fried Jalapenos will have some of this in them this evening!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2011)

the cabot hab cheddar is really great stuff.

i just bought their jalapeno cheddar to try. i hope it measures up to the habanero version.

last week, we tried the helluva good brand jalapeno monterey jack. it was outstanding!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 23, 2011)

You had me at Habanero Cheddar


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2011)

I add habanero peppers when I grate cheddar and other cheeses. I find that tossing the cheese in the freezer for about 20 minutes and then running it through the food processor (grater blade) with the peppers produces the result I need for cooking--but if you want to eat slices of it, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I add habanero peppers when I grate cheddar and other cheeses. I find that tossing the cheese in the freezer for about 20 minutes and then running it through the food processor (grater blade) with the peppers produces the result I need for cooking--but if you want to eat slices of it, that wouldn't work.


 
Your method sounds good, CWS. Thanks. The block of it I bought is really good.

I sure learned NOT to cough with it in my mouth. Some went up my nose an gave me hell for quite some time.

Really clears the sinuses. Ha!

I eat a LOT of hot peppers. I grew many of the hottest in the world for the past few years. I skipped this year because I have so many in the freezer already.

In the freezer, I have:

1. Jalapenos (Tame) only about 5,000 on the Scoville scale.

2. Red Bhut Jolokias (800,000 to one million Scoville)

3. Trinidad Scorpions (800,000-and up)

4. South African Red Fatalii (800,000 and up)

5. Red Savina (800,000 and up)

6. St. Augustine, Florida Datils (500,000)

I have about 500 peppers in the freezer, so I won't be running out. I also have a KG of Jolokia powder from India and a quart of dried Jolokias.

Can you tell that I love spicy foods?


----------

